# PTSB cleared of discriminating against 69-year-old over loan refusal



## Brendan Burgess (7 Apr 2022)

PTSB cleared of discriminating against 69-year-old over loan refusal
					

Man wanted to downsize property but attempts to source finance ‘fell between stools’




					www.irishtimes.com
				




_George McLoughlin made a complaint under Section 21 of the Equal Status Act 2000, alleging he was discriminated against by Permanent TSB on the basis of his age.

He told the commission he decided to “downsize” to a smaller home when he retired at 65, and found somewhere which suited his needs in January 2021.

...
But the loan was refused on the grounds that because he was 69, he was “too old to be considered for any loan exceeding €75,000 irrespective of any assets provided as security”, Mr McLoughlin said._


----------

